# WolfStat - Statistics & Predictions



## WolfStat (Apr 26, 2020)

Introducing WolfStat!

If you like football and you like a cheeky flutter then you will love this. I have spent over 330hour building spreadsheets covering 12 leagues across Europe breaking down the following betting option:

Win / Draw / Loss percentages
Both Teams To Score percentages
Over 0.5 / 1.5 / 2.5 percentages
1st & 2nd half percentages.

These stats are great for bet builders or simple singles. these stats give you the best option when deciding what bet you want to do! don't let the bookie get the upper hand anymore.

Check us out on:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/WolfStat-100788868286084
Twitter: https://twitter.com/wolf_stat


----------

